# Jai Johnson



## bucksdaphne (9 July 2019)

Hi Jai/Jay Johnson difficult/dangerous horse trainer applaud or avoid??


----------



## Littlebear (10 July 2019)

bucksdaphne said:



			Hi Jai/Jay Johnson difficult/dangerous horse trainer applaud or avoid??
		
Click to expand...

I have only heard of him from a Facebook page i follow, all of the comments there seem positive about him, seems to be a talented rider who can work with tricky horses but i have never used or known anyone who has personally.


----------



## QuantockHills (10 July 2019)

he's just been to Somerset to see a friends horse.... it was unrideable but after a couple of days it's hacking out.... some of the video looks a bit hair raising though...!


----------



## TPO (10 July 2019)

Is he the "fast break horse training" (or similar name)?


----------



## Leo Walker (10 July 2019)

yup thats him. Its Jay though not Jai. The latest video of him riding an obviously lame horse made me feel sick and on that basis would put me off. He rides well but pushes them very hard and very fast. For a specific sort of horse this works and works well, but the fact hes prepared to get on a lame horse that the owner knows is lame but wants "jay to sort his head out first" means I wouldnt want to use him and support someone who would do that, regardless of the times he does good work.


----------



## Britestar (10 July 2019)

Friend used him to help her with a horse that she'd been having problems with. She's a big fan.


----------



## scats (10 July 2019)

Not for me at all to be honest.  I see distressed animals, and in some cases lame animals, being ridden hard.
I donâ€™t find anything amazing about a person being able to sit to rears and bucks being made by a clearly uncomfortable horse (tails swishing, lameness, pain signs in face)
Iâ€™m sure heâ€™s probably had success stories and thereâ€™s certainly a lot of people who are in awe of him, but itâ€™s not a service I would use.


----------



## ycbm (10 July 2019)

He appears to have a pretty colourful history for a horse trainer if you Google him. I wouldn't use anyone who promises to break in three days to walk trot and canter. Way too much ego involved, I think.


----------



## Ambers Echo (10 July 2019)

Avoid! Not keen at all. He may get good results sometimes but at what cost to the horse? And how lasting are the results? If you have great stickability you can ride a horse till it gives up trying to get you off but it doesn't mean it has learned much.


----------



## TPO (10 July 2019)

Eek just googled him and he doesnt appear to be the most honest or trustworthy of people having spent 11yrs on the run from prison ðŸ˜¬


----------



## ycbm (10 July 2019)

I would say use him if you are prepared to join the list of people who used 'difficilt horse'  specialists to break difficult horses, only to find out when they are five, six, seven that they were trying to tell you they were in pain from ulcers, kissing spines, stifle OCD (in the horse of a friend of mine), etc.


----------



## alexomahony (12 July 2019)

I've watched a few of this guys video - and they all make me cringe. And I also have a real issue with how he writes: 'Ya Ya Ya Ride the pony' 

I'm surprised the horses in these videos don't come away with some form of PTSD... I'd imagine they'll all come away with some major unpredictability issues.


----------



## Sprat (12 July 2019)

Interestingly I was going to post a similar thread after watching some frankly uncomfortable videos of him on facebook. A fairly well known rider seems to swear by him, but once I had a browse on his facebook page I was completely put off. 

Looks like he has quite an ego to contend with as well!


----------



## Leo Walker (12 July 2019)

Sprat said:



			Interestingly I was going to post a similar thread after watching some frankly uncomfortable videos of him on facebook. A fairly well known rider seems to swear by him, but once I had a browse on his facebook page I was completely put off.

Looks like he has quite an ego to contend with as well!
		
Click to expand...

If its the one with the blog with the grey rearer its her I was referring to further up. Seeing as the mare is still rearing and the new gelding is lame before, during and after, I think that says it all really.


----------



## Sprat (12 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			If its the one with the blog with the grey rearer its her I was referring to further up. Seeing as the mare is still rearing and the new gelding is lame before, during and after, I think that says it all really.
		
Click to expand...

Yep thatâ€™s the one. New gelding doesnâ€™t look right at all.

Whatâ€™s worrying is the amount of potentially impressionable people that will think this is the solution...


----------



## Leo Walker (12 July 2019)

I've hidden her posts as it was starting to wind me up. Hundreds of comments about how great she is and how well shes doing all under a picture of the mare standing bolt upright over and over. Anyone who says anything about it is jumped on from a great height. I can see how people think its a good idea. 

Its a shame as there are a tiny handful of horses that do need a pro like him to sit there while they work through it, but they are very few and far between and his page is like an advert for pain face and lame horses


----------



## scats (12 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I've hidden her posts as it was starting to wind me up. Hundreds of comments about how great she is and how well shes doing all under a picture of the mare standing bolt upright over and over. Anyone who says anything about it is jumped on from a great height. I can see how people think its a good idea. 

Its a shame as there are a tiny handful of horses that do need a pro like him to sit there while they work through it, but they are very few and far between and his page is like an advert for pain face and lame horses 

Click to expand...

Totally agree LW.


----------



## sjdress (13 July 2019)

Iâ€™ve watched some of the posts and they make me cringe. I think if major problems can be fixed in 3 days itâ€™s never going to be a long lasting solution and is usually just that, a quick fix


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (13 July 2019)

bucksdaphne said:



			Hi Jai/Jay Johnson difficult/dangerous horse trainer applaud or avoid??
		
Click to expand...

Avoid


----------



## Ambers Echo (13 July 2019)

alexomahony said:



			I also have a real issue with how he writes: 'Ya Ya Ya Ride the pony' 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this exactly. I hate, hate, hate the macho, yahoo bullsh1t. Even without all the other red flags, that alone would make me run a mile.


----------



## Tinsel (14 July 2019)

I have never heard of him before but on the website there are 3 different good reviews

I used to like this Facebook page https://m.facebook.com/blake.mccusker.3/?ref=py_c he trains horses then sells them on there is not a website


----------



## Lammy (14 July 2019)

Someone posted on the BSJA page a few months ago about him owing them a massive amount of money in unpaid livery/bills and warning people off of him. It must have been taken down but it was then that I looked at his page and was immediately put off. You couldnâ€™t call him a rider by any means.
The â€œya yaâ€ thing really grinds my gears too.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 July 2019)

Cobsxfan18 said:



			I have never heard of him before but on the website there are 3 different good reviews

I used to like this Facebook page https://m.facebook.com/blake.mccusker.3/?ref=py_c he trains horses then sells them on there is not a website
		
Click to expand...

Dont believe all you see on Blake McCuskers page. Hes done some very dodgy things and I wouldnt buy a horse off him if you paid me!


----------



## Teajack (14 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Dont believe all you see on Blake McCuskers page. Hes done some very dodgy things and I wouldnt buy a horse off him if you paid me!
		
Click to expand...

Had  a look at one of the videos out of interest.  He's riding a mare obviously unfazed by the plastic bag he's banging about her neck  etc but he doesn't know when to stop, it goes on and on.  I'm no expert but isn't that just going to produce a shut down horse?  Was not impressed anyway.


----------



## SEL (14 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Dont believe all you see on Blake McCuskers page. Hes done some very dodgy things and I wouldnt buy a horse off him if you paid me!
		
Click to expand...

It was when I heard he had one up for sale that I knew when she retired from racing that I had a look on his page. The mare was going sweetly (she always did) but obviously no mention of the thickened tendon and the fact she'd never stayed sound for more than a month at a time. Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## Hallo2012 (15 July 2019)

spends way too much time on the floor imo, he either cant read horses or cant train them as he seems to fall off too often to be doing a consistently good job!


----------



## ihatework (15 July 2019)

Never heard of him. Looked him up last night. Made me feel quite uncomfortable and wouldnâ€™t be someone Iâ€™d be rushing to. Maybe a last resort before a bullet but there are much better options out there for working through problems imo


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2019)

if you need drastic help OP then Michael Peace or Jason Webb-althoug I expect they will be more expensive (and with good reason) than this one.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 July 2019)

Hes Â£1500 for 4 days so on a day rate hes much more expensive than Michael Peace, I dont know about Jason Webb.

I see hes gone into business with the owner of the grey rearer. It sounds almost like a franchise situation. Hes sending her horses that shes going to train under his name and using his methods. Sounds even more barmy to me!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 July 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Hes Â£1500 for 4 days so on a day rate hes much more expensive than Michael Peace, I dont know about Jason Webb.

I see hes gone into business with the owner of the grey rearer. It sounds almost like a franchise situation. Hes sending her horses that shes going to train under his name and using his methods. Sounds even more barmy to me!
		
Click to expand...

well I know who I'd rather send a horse to (MP out of the two)


----------



## ester (15 July 2019)

Hallo2012 said:



			spends way too much time on the floor imo, he either cant read horses or cant train them as he seems to fall off too often to be doing a consistently good job!
		
Click to expand...

He leaps off a lot rather than falls I think.


----------



## Hallo2012 (15 July 2019)

ester said:



			He leaps off a lot rather than falls I think.
		
Click to expand...

true but i dont think that does the horses any good either and still stands-why does he have to keep jumping off


----------



## ester (15 July 2019)

someone somewhere said its because he's been bolted with.


----------



## Hallo2012 (15 July 2019)

ester said:



			someone somewhere said its because he's been bolted with.
		
Click to expand...

yes now youve said it i think i heard that too BUT if he doesnt want to sit on horses that may bolt hes in the wrong job? and again.... not necessarily doing whats in the horses best interests?

the man has a skill. no doubt, and balls, but i think its gone too far in to ego and bravado now.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 July 2019)

ester said:



			someone somewhere said its because he's been bolted with.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was me. He said on a post or video somewhere that he had been bolted with and thats why he wears the mask etc. At one point he wouldnt get on any horse unless it had a pelham in for the same reason, but he seems to have phased that out now.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 July 2019)

facebook page is a depressing read in ego and many people thinking its all really funny.


----------



## whizzer (17 July 2019)

Glad Iâ€™m not the only one who canâ€™t see how he can realistically turn these horses around in a matter of days(some of which look to have serious issues) & I thought the grey rearing mare was supposed to be sorted yet it still seems to spend a lot of its time rearing.....


----------



## SwalesSnails (5 November 2019)

I feel sad to read all of the Jay bashing! He is an incredibly kind and humble man, who puts the horses first. He gets on horses that Monty Roberts and all other professionals refuse to work with. For most of the problem horses he works with, their next port of call would be the kennels. Iâ€™ve seen a video of him starting a feral warmblood from the horse first having the tack on to being sat on and walked around, with no breaks in the video. He was kind, calm and quiet, and the horse took to ridden work without drama. With regards to his â€˜ya ya yaâ€™ catchphrase, he created this for his clients who were nervous to get back on their difficult horses to give them confidence and to make them breathe. Like us, he is always learning and his methods are always changing, and some of his little techniques had changed in the six months between myself working with him. Through using his methods, I have restarted and reschooled lots of tricky horses with great success, and have been able to pass on these techniques to their owners who have been able to get back on their horses with control and confidence.
With regards to the grey rearing horse, she is mine, and without Jayâ€™s help I would still be struggling to canter to a cross pole. He had to come out and help me again because I had slipped back into bad habits, and it was my riding that caused the horse to start rearing again. Jayâ€™s philosophy is that it is NEVER the horseâ€™s fault, and their actions are always the result of poor riding/management.
As for bringing up his past, shame on you all. We all have a past, and luckily for people lots of their own issues are not readily available on google. He is an incredible horseman, an exceptionally kind human being and someone that I would call a friend. It makes me very sad to see people bashing him based on a few videos and his online persona.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 November 2019)

You put Jay on the big grey knowing it was lame. Theres a really horrible to watch video where you openly say you know the horse is lame but you "want its head right first" or some other similar drivel. 

And the smaller grey mare is still rearing, so its not been some magic fix for her either. 

And thats my issue. Lots of the horses he works with are unsound. The next step should be a vet work up for most of them, and if the owner isnt prepared to do that then theres much worse fates than the kennels. 

I think it would probably be worth mentioning that you benefit financially from your arrangement with Jay, so hardly an unbiased opinion either


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2019)

SwalesSnails said:



			He gets on horses that Monty Roberts and all other professionals refuse to work with. .
		
Click to expand...


I am really, really struggling to see this as a positive.

I'm also intrigued that you don't think that going on the run from prison while serving a sentence for wounding with intent matters. 

.


----------



## SwalesSnails (5 November 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			You put Jay on the big grey knowing it was lame. Theres a really horrible to watch video where you openly say you know the horse is lame but you "want its head right first" or some other similar drivel.

And the smaller grey mare is still rearing, so its not been some magic fix for her either.

And thats my issue. Lots of the horses he works with are unsound. The next step should be a vet work up for most of them, and if the owner isnt prepared to do that then theres much worse fates than the kennels.

I think it would probably be worth mentioning that you benefit financially from your arrangement with Jay, so hardly an unbiased opinion either 

Click to expand...

with regards to the big grey horse, not true. I have never said that he is lame. As you have hidden the videos you wonâ€™t have seen the improvements that the little horse has made, and any regression is down to rider, my, error.
As for finances, I am sorry for trying to make a living ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸


----------



## SwalesSnails (5 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			I am really, really struggling to see this as a positive.

I'm also intrigued that you don't think that going on the run from prison while serving a sentence for wounding with intent matters.

.
		
Click to expand...

It gives these horses a second chance at a happy life after theyâ€™ve been ruined by other people. I canâ€™t see that being a bad thing for any animal.
No one knows what happened other than Jay. That has nothing to do with his incredible work with horses.


----------



## ycbm (5 November 2019)

SwalesSnails said:



			It gives these horses a second chance at a happy life after theyâ€™ve been ruined by other people. I canâ€™t see that being a bad thing for any animal.
No one knows what happened other than Jay. That has nothing to do with his incredible work with horses.
		
Click to expand...


If other experts whose opinion I respect and/or are already known for dealing with problem horses say that they shouldn't be ridden, then imo they shouldn't be ridden.

It is, imo, better for a horse to be dead than to be persuaded to work in pain by a mentally and/or physically strong rider. 

We all know that he served a prison sentence for a very serious charge, wounding with intent. And we all know that instead of serving out his sentence and rebuilding his life, he went on the run under a false name which he currently trades under. It has everything to do with trusting him as a supplier of services, to me. 

.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 November 2019)

SwalesSnails said:



			with regards to the big grey horse, not true. I have never said that he is lame. As you have hidden the videos you wonâ€™t have seen the improvements that the little horse has made, and any regression is down to rider, my, error.
As for finances, I am sorry for trying to make a living ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Yes you have. 

I've just been to look out of curiosity, The smaller grey mare was lame at Addington 3 day show last month. You say this yourself. You discussed it wtih Jay and kept going anyway. You stayed and competed her there for the whole show over courses that you refer to as being "huge". 

For anyone interested its worth watching her videos with the sound off. When you stop listening to the gushing and start looking at the horses it shows a very different, pretty sad picture.


----------



## SwalesSnails (5 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			If other experts whose opinion I respect and/or are already known for dealing with problem horses say that they shouldn't be ridden, then imo they shouldn't be ridden.

It is, imo, better for a horse to be dead than to be persuaded to work in pain by a mentally and/or physically strong rider.

We all know that he served a prison sentence for a very serious charge, wounding with intent. And we all know that instead of serving out his sentence and rebuilding his life, he went on the run under a false name which he currently trades under. It has everything to do with trusting him as a supplier of services, to me.

.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s exactly how I feel, except I trust his opinion. Itâ€™s totally the same, we just trust different people and opinions based on our own judgements and experiences as individuals. Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with that.
I too agree that some horses are better off being PTS if they are not physically or mentally able to enjoy a job, or simply be a horse in a field. That is why all of my horses are worked under the guidance of fantastic vets, physios, chiropractors, saddlers etc etc.
As for the last statement, that is personal preference, and again we are all entitled to our own opinion.


----------



## SwalesSnails (5 November 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Yes you have.

I've just been to look out of curiosity, The smaller grey mare was lame at Addington 3 day show last month. You say this yourself. You discussed it wtih Jay and kept going anyway. You stayed and competed her there for the whole show over courses that you refer to as being "huge".

For anyone interested its worth watching her videos with the sound off. When you stop listening to the gushing and start looking at the horses it shows a very different, pretty sad picture.
		
Click to expand...

The little horse has a vet check up around once every six weeks to check that all is well, not to mention chiros, physios and everything else on top. I would not ride a horse that if a medical professional had told me not to. Why would I do that?
I donâ€™t really know what else I can say, as you clearly think Iâ€™m a terrible person who forces lame horses to do a job against their will ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸


----------



## Littlebear (6 November 2019)

SwalesSnails said:



			Thatâ€™s exactly how I feel, except I trust his opinion. Itâ€™s totally the same, we just trust different people and opinions based on our own judgements and experiences as individuals. Thereâ€™s nothing wrong with that.
I too agree that some horses are better off being PTS if they are not physically or mentally able to enjoy a job, or simply be a horse in a field. That is why all of my horses are worked under the guidance of fantastic vets, physios, chiropractors, saddlers etc etc.
As for the last statement, that is personal preference, and again we are all entitled to our own opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I cant really comment on the lameness of horses as i don't know anything about them and have not watched enough to know, i guess when you see horses throwing themselves around its typically a pain response and can be sad to watch someone hang on and work them through when they are so badly telling you they are in pain, this is of course not always the case and i have known a few horses that do just need someone brave to sit tight and work through, these riders capable and brave enough are rare and valuable so its a shame for him with all his obvious talent to have that aspersion cast over and certainly should be perhaps taken into account with your posts that if he is sitting on horses like this that they are fully cleared by vets first.
Personally i would not have any judgement on his history, i know several pro riders with 'chequered' pasts its just not common knowledge and i wouldn't let that affect my decision to hire someone to ride.


----------



## Dyllymoo (6 November 2019)

I have to say a friend had him out and some of his "techniques" were really upsetting (stabling 24/7 for at least a week to name one).

I have followed you on Facebook SwalesSnails and actually I have stopped now as I saw the big grey gelding was lame and extremely uncomfortable at being ridden and its not really changed much if I'm honest.

Of course everyone has their own opinions but genuinely I feel sad that I'm seeing videos of this sort of thing and it feels like a game and is deemed as funny


----------



## milliepops (6 November 2019)

Dyllymoo said:



			I have to say a friend had him out and some of his "techniques" were really upsetting (stabling 24/7 for at least a week to name one).

I have followed you on Facebook SwalesSnails and actually I have stopped now as I saw the big grey gelding was lame and extremely uncomfortable at being ridden and its not really changed much if I'm honest.

Of course everyone has their own opinions but genuinely I feel sad that I'm seeing videos of this sort of thing and it feels like a game and is deemed as funny 

Click to expand...

same here.
I also unfollowed on FB as I found it made me quite sad to watch.
I think it was an own goal digging up this thread which had disappeared off under hundreds of others.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 November 2019)

SwalesSnails said:



			I donâ€™t really know what else I can say, as you clearly think Iâ€™m a terrible person who forces lame horses to do a job against their will ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸ðŸ¤¦ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸
		
Click to expand...

On 2 videos you posted you talk about riding lame horses. That poor big grey horse, I'm assuming hes retired now as your partner now has nothing to jump and is looking for rides. I really hope so as the videos of him were heartbreaking.

The most recent one of the rearing mare wasnt nice watching either. You kept your mare at a show and continued to jump her in "huge" classes over 3 days even though she was lame, and you knew she was. Its not me thinking anything. You openly say this. So you are jumping lame horses and I'm pretty sure it is against their will as they are rearing bolt upright to try and scream at you that they arent happy. I'm not sure theres anyway you can spin that to show you in a good light.


----------



## Supercat (6 November 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			On 2 videos you posted you talk about riding lame horses. That poor big grey horse, I'm assuming hes retired now as your partner now has nothing to jump and is looking for rides. I really hope so as the videos of him were heartbreaking.

The most recent one of the rearing mare wasnt nice watching either. You kept your mare at a show and continued to jump her in "huge" classes over 3 days even though she was lame, and you knew she was. Its not me thinking anything. You openly say this. So you are jumping lame horses and I'm pretty sure it is against their will as they are rearing bolt upright to try and scream at you that they arent happy. I'm not sure theres anyway you can spin that to show you in a good light.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I normally just observe, but this is just a distortion of the facts and is just bullying of an individual who has been brave enough to come on here to comment.  You are entitled to your view but not to be rude surely - as a professional horse person who worked on a 50 horse yard for many years (looking at the videos of the grey mare) I am currently seeing a happy horse who jumped consistent good rounds recently at Discovery level at the end of October - hardly "huge".  The rider is clearly doing something right with what was previously a difficult and suspicious individual.  If only I saw more happy horses like that out and about.

For the record I have no connection with any person mentioned on this thread, and don't even live in the UK.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 November 2019)

How is it a distortion of the facts and bullying? Its quoting what she says herself. The huge is in quotation marks as, again, its what she says herself, that the courses were huge compared to normal heights yet she kept a lame horse there and continued to compete over the huge courses for 3 days. The big grey horse again she openly said he was unsound but she wanted Jay to sort his head out so he was ridden and jumped and continued to be for some time despite being lame.

Anyone is free to go and watch the videos and listen to the commentary, but it would seem that most people dont want to as they find them uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## ester (6 November 2019)

brave? to pull up a 4 month dead thread, what an odd thing to say.
But then I'm equally confused when people say 'we all have a past' suggesting everyone has done stuff they shouldn't have (legally) at some point. My past is VERY boring, googleable or not.


----------



## ihatework (7 November 2019)

Like Iâ€™ve said above, Jay Johnson would not be sent any of my horses unless it was the final straw before a bullet (but to be honest Iâ€™d probably go straight to the bullet!)

I glanced at the blog of the grey horses when this thread was first made and it grated on me and was never going to be something Iâ€™m interested in following.

Iâ€™ve just gone and watched the rounds at Addington 22-24 October expecting it to be uncomfortable viewing. I have to say Leo Walker, I donâ€™t see what you are saying. The horse didnâ€™t appear unduly lame/unhappy and produced reasonable rounds. Room for improvement, for sure (but that applies to pretty much everyone).


----------



## dogatemysalad (7 November 2019)

I don't know JJ but I can vouch for Michael Peace. I sent a very talented 4yr old DWB to him for consolidation training. It was the best investment in her future ever, he adored her and she adored him so much that I felt guilty taking her back home. The lessons he gave me were lightbulb moments. He makes everything seem so simple.


----------



## SwalesSnails (7 November 2019)

Who knew that the Horse and Hound Forum is a bitchier place than Facebook! I simply came on here to explain what Jay does and how he works to people who havenâ€™t had first hand experience of his work. Instead I have been ripped apart for the work Iâ€™ve done with my own horses. Maybe instead of criticising everyone else from an anonymous internet profile, your time would be better spent improving your own skills ðŸ¤·ðŸ¼â€â™€ï¸


----------



## ester (7 November 2019)

Nah it definitely has a reputation for that, although it is usually untrue.


----------



## alexomahony (11 November 2019)

The phrase 'learned helplessness' springs to my mind when I watch Jay's vids. It's really sad and one of the biggest mistakes we can make for our horses is making them feel helpless... like no matter how much they tell us they're in pain, we won't listen, so in the end you get a numb horse saying 'what's the point' and doing everything you wish like a robot as it's easier than telling us something is wrong.


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

bucksdaphne said:



			Hi Jai/Jay Johnson difficult/dangerous horse trainer applaud or avoid??
		
Click to expand...

Hi this is too every body on here that has these negative comments about Jay Johnson from Fastrack pro horse breaking. Firstly none of you know mr Johnson as a person or understand his work properly! This man risks his life too save horses lives!! Hes not trying too look big or too do it for Ego! Mr Johnson went threw alot as a child, he ended up in the famous children’s home in Liverpool strawberry fields. 1970-1984.

Him and his brother had over 15 different foster Parents in this Time. Mr and Mrs Johnson came along who were horsey. The frosted Mr Johnson has his brother that’s how Mr Johnson got into horses. My foster Parents let compete under John Johnson as a child to protect him from his real family. He’s always been known in  horse job since a child as John Johnson and when He got out of prison He change my name out of respect for his foster parents.

 At the age of nine Mr Johnson as a young child was caught by his foster mother Mrs Johnson trying to hang him self, For years Mr Johnson as a young child took endless Overdoses and always ended up in hospital and never stop self harming threw his teenage years! Thats why the tattoos! 

 Mr Johnson as a young Boy  turned to the horses when things got bad, Horses saved his life. So Mr Johnson will always be in debt to horses that’s why he does what he does today. Mr Johnson Is also a professional showjumper But risk his life from week to week saving horses it’s a love and the passion he as for horses.

Mr Johnson at a very young age did get into trouble (1998) for fighting he end up going to prison. He was sticking up for a friend in the car park. At the end of the day there is  no excuse for what i did, but any of you would stick up for your best friend, if they were being attacked!

 As for mr Johnson being on the Run he was on a day Release and had broken the License rules by being late so decided to let the police find him because he was going to go back to jail in anyway. He has now paid for his mistake, I have been with him on many Jobs now and watch this guy work his magic! He He is so passionate and loving towards all the horses he is nothing but a true professional at what he does. It has took him over 30 years to understand the psychology of a horse that’s why he can do the work he does in four days. No one cries about Monty Roberts doing it in a day so I don’t know what the problem is. 

He get amazing results for horses and clients.  all the Safety gear he wears is because hes rode more dangerous horses than you guys have seen hot dinners!, been smashed too bits. Mr Johnson is a true professional and make sure these horses are physically right before he rides them. Please have some respect He saves endless Horses lives a year! And helps so many of his clients get there horses back.


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

‘No one cries about monty Roberts doing it in a day’, I’d read around, they most definitely do!


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

Lammy said:



			Someone posted on the BSJA page a few months ago about him owing them a massive amount of money in unpaid livery/bills and warning people off of him. It must have been taken down but it was then that I looked at his page and was immediately put off. You couldnâ€™t call him a rider by any means.
The â€œya yaâ€ thing really grinds my gears too.
		
Click to expand...

Hi i know mr Johnson Personally. There are two sides to every story. I think you find the other person was trying to call Mr Johnson that’s why he didn’t wanna pay the bill. Mr Johnson is not that type of person. Mr Johnson will not be conned by anybody. Mr Johnson has learnt to choose his friends properly and not to make the mistakes by helping somebody again


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

Surely they were calling him so he could pay his bill?


----------



## ycbm (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Hi i know mr Johnson Personally. There are two sides to every story. I think you find the other person was trying to call Mr Johnson that’s why he didn’t wanna pay the bill. Mr Johnson is not that type of person. Mr Johnson will not be conned by anybody. Mr Johnson has learnt to choose his friends properly and not to make the mistakes by helping somebody again
		
Click to expand...


Happy New Year Jai.

.


----------



## dorsetladette (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Hi this is too every body on here that has these negative comments about Jay Johnson from Fastrack pro horse breaking. Firstly none of you know mr Johnson as a person or understand his work properly! This man risks his life too save horses lives!! Hes not trying too look big or too do it for Ego! Mr Johnson went threw alot as a child, he ended up in the famous children’s home in Liverpool strawberry fields. 1970-1984.

Him and his brother had over 15 different foster Parents in this Time. Mr and Mrs Johnson came along who were horsey. The frosted Mr Johnson has his brother that’s how Mr Johnson got into horses.My  foster Parents let compete under John Johnson as a child to protect him from his real family. He’s always been known in  horse job since a child as John Johnson and when He got out of prison He change my name out of respect for his foster parents.

At the age of nine Mr Johnson as a young child was caught by his foster mother Mrs Johnson trying to hang him self, For years Mr Johnson as a young child took endless Overdoses and always ended up in hospital and never stop self harming threw his teenage years! Thats why the tattoos!

Mr Johnson as a young Boy  turned to the horses when things got bad, Horses saved his life. So Mr Johnson will always be in debt to horses that’s why he does what he does today. Mr Johnson Is also a professional showjumper But risk his life from week to week saving horses it’s a love and the passion he as for horses.

Mr Johnson at a very young age did get into trouble (1998) for fighting he end up going to prison. He was sticking up for a friend in the car park. At the end of the day there is  no excuse for what i did, but any of you would stick up for your best friend, if they were being attacked!

As for mr Johnson being on the Run he was on a day Release and had broken the License rules by being late so decided to let the police find him because he was going to go back to jail in anyway. He has now paid for his mistake, I have been with him on many Jobs now and watch this guy work his magic! He He is so passionate and loving towards all the horses he is nothing but a true professional at what he does. It has took him over 30 years to understand the psychology of a horse that’s why he can do the work he does in four days. No one cries about Monty Roberts doing it in a day so I don’t know what the problem is.

He get amazing results for horses and clients.  all the Safety gear he wears is because hes rode more dangerous horses than you guys have seen hot dinners!, been smashed too bits. Mr Johnson is a true professional and make sure these horses are physically right before he rides them. Please have some respect He saves endless Horses lives a year! And helps so many of his clients get there horses back.
		
Click to expand...


Hello Mr Johnson 

This bit gave you away >> My  foster Parents let compete under John Johnson as a child to protect him from his real family.


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

scats said:



			Not for me at all to be honest.  I see distressed animals, and in some cases lame animals, being ridden hard.
I donâ€™t find anything amazing about a person being able to sit to rears and bucks being made by a clearly uncomfortable horse (tails swishing, lameness, pain signs in face)
Iâ€™m sure heâ€™s probably had success stories and thereâ€™s certainly a lot of people who are in awe of him, but itâ€™s not a service I would use.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Johnson is a true horseman and Assesses the horses himself before riding them. He’s not stupid the horse was lame he wouldn’t Ride the horse. Think you need to get your eyesight tested.


----------



## Ambers Echo (3 January 2020)

Anyone who survives the care system, finds a passion and makes a success of themselves against all the odds has done bloody well and deserves respect and admiration. That does not mean that everyone is going to like the way he works. But there is no doubt he has commitment, talent  and guts  and he clearly works hard so fair play to him.


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

dorsetladette said:



			Hello Mr Johnson 

This bit gave you away >> My  foster Parents let compete under John Johnson as a child to protect him from his real family.[/QU
		
Click to expand...




ester said:



			‘No one cries about monty Roberts doing it in a day’, I’d read around, they most definitely do!
		
Click to expand...

when you understand the Psychology of a horse you will understand!! Ive spent my life understanding it all. Thats why i can do what i do!


----------



## scats (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Mr Johnson is a true horseman and Assesses the horses himself before riding them. He’s not stupid the horse was lame he wouldn’t Ride the horse. Think you need to get your eyesight tested.
		
Click to expand...

I merely stated my opinion on what I have seen.  It is clearly a different opinion to yours (hi, Mr Johnson, by the way).  That’s fine.  People have different opinions about lots of things.
Thanks for reminding me to get my eyes checked... I’ll add it to my to-do list.


----------



## Upthecreek (3 January 2020)

Okay Mr Johnson........ if you don’t have a big ego don’t call yourself ‘Horseman65’. Also don’t refer to yourself in the third person to try to pretend you aren’t Mr Johnson, but forget to do it all the time, it’s very annoying. Other than that I know nothing about you apart from what I’ve read here and have never seen your videos. How exactly are you saving the lives of so many horses as you claim? I’m just interested to know 🤔


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Okay Mr Johnson........ if you don’t have a big ego don’t call yourself ‘Horseman65’. Also don’t refer to yourself in the third person to try to pretend you aren’t Mr Johnson, but forget to do it all the time, it’s very annoying. Other than that I know nothing about you apart from what I’ve read here and have never seen your videos. How exactly are you saving the lives of so many horses as you claim? I’m just interested to know 🤔[/QUOTE lol if you look on his Facebook and read the endless fabulous Recommendations you might understand!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Leo Walker (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Hi i know mr Johnson Personally. There are two sides to every story. I think you find the other person was trying to call Mr Johnson that’s why he didn’t wanna pay the bill. Mr Johnson is not that type of person. Mr Johnson will not be conned by anybody. Mr Johnson has learnt to choose his friends properly and not to make the mistakes by helping somebody again
		
Click to expand...

It is really weird and creepy when people refer to themselves in the third person! No one is fooled.

And none of this background makes any difference to the fact you are riding lame horses. You know it, sometimes the owners know it, and quite a lot of people quietly watching know it, and they dont agree with it or like it.


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			when you understand the Psychology of a horse you will understand!! Ive spent my life understanding it all. Thats why i can do what i do!
		
Click to expand...

you quoted me but don't seem to have been responding to my comment, weird.

There are many many people who don't like what monty does, I am really surprised doing what you do that you haven't come across any and you think that everyone thinks what he does is fine. They don't


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Okay Mr Johnson........ if you don’t have a big ego don’t call yourself ‘Horseman65’. Also don’t refer to yourself in the third person to try to pretend you aren’t Mr Johnson, but forget to do it all the time, it’s very annoying. Other than that I know nothing about you apart from what I’ve read here and have never seen your videos. How exactly are you saving the lives of so many horses as you claim? I’m just interested to know 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Well the horses he deals wit


Leo Walker said:



			It is really weird and creepy when people refer to themselves in the third person! No one is fooled.

And none of this background makes any difference to the fact you are riding lame horses. You know it, sometimes the owners know it, and quite a lot of people quietly watching know it, and they dont agree with it or like it.
		
Click to expand...

lol. The only thing thats lame and not straight is you my friend lol.


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

what does 'well the horses he deals wit' mean?


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Okay Mr Johnson........ if you don’t have a big ego don’t call yourself ‘Horseman65’. Also don’t refer to yourself in the third person to try to pretend you aren’t Mr Johnson, but forget to do it all the time, it’s very annoying. Other than that I know nothing about you apart from what I’ve read here and have never seen your videos. How exactly are you saving the lives of so many horses as you claim? I’m just interested to know 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Upthecreek wtf lol


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

are you having issues with the quote function? You have quoted the same post 3 times now..


----------



## Leo Walker (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Well the horses he deals wit

lol. The only thing thats lame and not straight is you my friend lol.
		
Click to expand...

That is very, very true. I'm lame as a dog and crooked to boot. But that doesnt change the fact that you are working lame horses. Theres reams of videos of you doing it. Theres a delghtful video from Natasha Swales where she openly talks about the horse being lame and having you ride it anyway to "get its head straight"


----------



## Horseman65 (3 January 2020)

sfw


Leo Walker said:



			That is very, very true. I'm lame as a dog and crooked to boot. But that doesnt change the fact that you are working lame horses. Theres reams of videos of you doing it. Theres a delghtful video from Natasha Swales where she openly talks about the horse being lame and having you ride it anyway to "get its head straight"
		
Click to expand...

 what a life he has


Leo Walker said:



			That is very, very true. I'm lame as a dog and crooked to boot. But that doesnt change the fact that you are working lame horses. Theres reams of videos of you doing it. Theres a delghtful video from Natasha Swales where she openly talks about the horse being lame and having you ride it anyway to "get its head straight"
		
Click to expand...

what a load of rubbish! When you can get the same results and Respect they all do then they might listen! The best in the Job listen thats all that matters and one day you will eat your words.


----------



## EllenJay (3 January 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			That is very, very true. I'm lame as a dog and crooked to boot. But that doesnt change the fact that you are working lame horses. Theres reams of videos of you doing it. Theres a delghtful video from Natasha Swales where she openly talks about the horse being lame and having you ride it anyway to "get its head straight"
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to post this video - I don't remember seeing it and think you are mistaken.  The grey mare in question has had the best vet and care, and I think you are sailing close to the wind without evidence to back it up


----------



## Leo Walker (3 January 2020)

EllenJay said:



			I think you need to post this video - I don't remember seeing it and think you are mistaken.  The grey mare in question has had the best vet and care, and I think you are sailing close to the wind without evidence to back it up
		
Click to expand...

I'm not mistaken. Its on her page unless shes taken it down, which seems unlikely as she doesnt care. It was publicy posted for everyone to see. Big grey horse, dog lame. She admits this in the video and goes on to say that jay is there "to get its head right" Funnily enough that horse disappeared shortly afterwards. Maybe jay just couldnt get his head right...

There was a second video not so long ago of the smaller grey, the chronic rearer, where she was away competing and talked openly about her not being right, and then carried on competing all weeked anyway.

I'm guessing your a fan? I do find it amusing that you think I am sailing close to the wind saying this. She posts these videos publicy and they are seen by hundreds of people. I'm not spilling her secrets. I do know that anyone who doesnt like what shes doing just stops following rather than saying anything, as otherwise all the fangirls pile on.

Watch her videos with the sound turned off, it will be enlightening for you


----------



## Leo Walker (3 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			sfw
what a life he has

what a load of rubbish! When you can get the same results and Respect they all do then they might listen! The best in the Job listen thats all that matters and one day you will eat your words.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have no idea what you are trying to say. what a load of rubbish seems to sum it up nicely though


----------



## ester (3 January 2020)

I'm quite confused by what is meant in a lot of posts and horseman doesn't seem to want to clarify.


----------



## EllenJay (3 January 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I'm not mistaken. Its on her page unless shes taken it down, which seems unlikely as she doesnt care. It was publicy posted for everyone to see. Big grey horse, dog lame. She admits this in the video and goes on to say that jay is there "to get its head right" Funnily enough that horse disappeared shortly afterwards. Maybe jay just couldnt get his head right...

There was a second video not so long ago of the smaller grey, the chronic rearer, where she was away competing and talked openly about her not being right, and then carried on competing all weeked anyway.

I'm guessing your a fan? I do find it amusing that you think I am sailing close to the wind saying this. She posts these videos publicy and they are seen by hundreds of people. I'm not spilling her secrets. I do know that anyone who doesnt like what shes doing just stops following rather than saying anything, as otherwise all the fangirls pile on.

Watch her videos with the sound turned off, it will be enlightening for you 

Click to expand...

But you don't have a link!  
I think you are sailing close to as you don't have any evidence that you want to share - which is unlike you!  I am neither a fan or what the opposite is, but you have made these "lameness" claims without any proof. All I am asking is for the evidence to back up your claim


----------



## Upthecreek (3 January 2020)

Well I just looked at your (sorry Mr Johnson’s) Facebook page as you/he instructed and it’s not often I’m lost for words, but wowsers. It’s fair to say you/he would need a large ego to do what you/he do/does. The question is why have all these horses become ‘problem’ horses? It’s hard to believe that the extreme behaviour many of them are displaying doesn’t have a physical cause. Do you/Mr Johnson insist physical causes have been ruled out before you/he “ya ya ya ride the pony”?


----------



## Horseman65 (4 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Hi i know mr Johnson Personally. There are two sides to every story. I think you find the other person was trying to call Mr Johnson that’s why he didn’t wanna pay the bill. Mr Johnson is not that type of person. Mr Johnson will not be conned by anybody. Mr Johnson has learnt to choose his friends properly and not to make the mistakes by helping somebody again
		
Click to expand...

 This guy in question is  a professional Showjumper and has Competed all his life. Look on his pictures on Facebook.


----------



## ester (4 January 2020)

Talking to yourself is definitely deemed odd forum behaviour


----------



## Leo Walker (4 January 2020)

EllenJay said:



			But you don't have a link!
I think you are sailing close to as you don't have any evidence that you want to share - which is unlike you!  I am neither a fan or what the opposite is, but you have made these "lameness" claims without any proof. All I am asking is for the evidence to back up your claim
		
Click to expand...

Go and look on her page. Quite frankly I cant be bothered trawling through hundreds of videos with her droning on and on to find the specific ones I've referenced. Theres enough info in my post for anyone who cares enough to find them. 

The fact that shes been on here repsonding to comments I've made regarding the lame horses being worked and quoting what she herself has said, and she hasnt refuted that, says it all.


----------



## Leo Walker (4 January 2020)

Having just wasted nearly an hour of my life looking for them, it would seem both videos where she spoke about working lame horses have been removed.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2020)

i saw the videos some time ago , and yes the horse was lame and the owner wasnt bothered about the lameness said she wanted to get its head straight, if a horse is in pain it will play up,  you dont need to be a horse expert to understand that.


----------



## Lammy (4 January 2020)

Horseman65 said:



			Hi i know mr Johnson Personally. There are two sides to every story. I think you find the other person was trying to call Mr Johnson that’s why he didn’t wanna pay the bill. Mr Johnson is not that type of person. Mr Johnson will not be conned by anybody. Mr Johnson has learnt to choose his friends properly and not to make the mistakes by helping somebody again
		
Click to expand...


Wow that’s crazy someone who is owed a huge amount of money trying to call the person who owes that money! Absolutely unheard of. So you don’t deny that you/he does owe a lot in unpaid livery bills?


----------



## ester (4 January 2020)

I think call might have meant con but. . .


----------



## popcorn1 (14 June 2020)

He's recently posted really vile, unprofessional comments on Sophie Seymour equestrian fb page. 

She had had a horse PTS after extensive veterinary investigations concluding various issue/pain which he did not agree with and seems to think the horse just needed riding through it.


----------



## Leo Walker (14 June 2020)

Now let the vile little man come n here and tell me he doesn't work lame horses or just push them through pain!


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 June 2020)

His posts are appalling. To openly declare that putting a horse in significant pain down is a 'waste' of the horse and that people who won't ride lame horses are 'too scared' to ride. Urghh. Upthread I wanted to give someone who had a difficult start to life but was making a decent future for himself the benefit of the doubt but he deserves nothing but contempt now. Ego the size of a planet and clearly does not give a damn about the welfare of horses.


----------



## ycbm (14 June 2020)

Wow. If he'd come near me last week after I had Muffin put down I'd  have knocked his teeth down his throat.  What a vile man.  

.


----------



## JFTDWS (14 June 2020)

This thread is hysterical.  Mr Johnson needs to go back to school.  Or possibly some kind of therapy as he seems to be in a confusing identity crisis...


----------



## Leo Walker (15 June 2020)

His response on his page is laughable




*Jay Johnson*

f2StSS ponhsrosrlnued
  · 
	
	
		
		
	


	










I would Just like too make a statement!! There has been a lot of publicity over a argument over another professional in the same Job as me.
Firstly I respect any in the same Job as me or willing to save a horses life!. I am always supporting anyone that is trying too help a horse or save a horses life. I am always there too offer too help if they cannot do it!!
After everyone has had there say??.......I have been brought up too do the best by the horse!! If a vet said too you your horse is in pain?? Would you want too end the suffering or would you let the horse carry on in pain too do a photo shoot??? Put platts in keep the horse alive?? I am so upset how they can dress up such a bad situation?? And not let him go and do the best by him.
Some horses can lock there legs and sleep and some get down and sleep!! So how do you know that poor horse isn’t standing in a field legs locked in pain?? If your are a professional or not we all love horses!!
Would you keep the horse alive in pain?? So please tell me she has made the right decisions on this horse now!! Its the only reason i spoke up because this is not the best for this horse!!. I don’t care about what people think, what i lose, how unprofessional i sound but i will risk it all have my say too do the best by the horse!!
do you see why?? I got upset and had my say?? What person thats loves horses would make the end of a horses life longer too do a photo shoot and keep the horse in pain??
Sorry if I offended anyone in my comments, but when it comes too horses do the best!! By the horse if it means ending the horses life!! Don’t keep the horse alive, put platts make him suffer more for a photo shoot!!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite what he said originally. Hes deleting comments faster than people can type, but  very few people are interested in his rant, so hopefully there's a few horses he wont get his hands on now.


----------



## be positive (15 June 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			His response on his page is laughable



Not quite what he said originally. Hes deleting comments faster than people can type, but  very few people are interested in his rant, so hopefully there's a few horses he wont get his hands on now.
		
Click to expand...

The statements make very little sense, they remind me of rants/ rambles by Trump

He says people are too scared to ride their horses through it, presumably pain can be ridden through if you wear enough kit to protect yourself from damage  I don't  see what taking some photos before a horse is pts has to do with anything, plenty of horses can be comfortable enough to pootle about but would not be capable of being ridden and to do so would be cruel.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (15 June 2020)

What an absolute piece of scum. Who the hell Lacks such compassion that they post to say a horse has gone to waste when a responsible owner has had their beloved horse PTS, because they are suffering. 

His posts are rambling and make no sense whatsoever, he’s either drunk or has some real mental issues. 

What an absolute piece of scum, at least it’s out there and hopefully makes people see sense and not let him near their horses. 

This has made my blood boil for poor Sophie, having just had my beloved companion PTS I can’t imagine the extra pain she is now feeling from some complete scumbag.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (15 June 2020)

his Jail term for 5 years was for wounding with intent during a fight in a Pub! 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/ex-con-jailed-pub-fight-21926026.amp


----------



## HayleyUK (15 June 2020)

The guy evidently has some kind of ego/power trip thing going on.

There was a video a while ago of him on a young horse, chestnut if I remember rightly - turning itself inside out on a concrete yard whilst he clung on. That’s not normal horse behaviour and needs investigating rather than some limpet trick rider sticking to it till it gives in.

Id shoot them myself before I sent anything to him, and don’t think his public attack on Sophie Seymour then total back track has helped his cause.


----------



## Patterdale (15 June 2020)

He wouldn’t have done this to a male trainer. He comes across as a total misogynist.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 June 2020)

HayleyUK said:



			There was a video a while ago of him on a young horse, chestnut if I remember rightly - turning itself inside out on a concrete yard whilst he clung on. That’s not normal horse behaviour and needs investigating rather than some limpet trick rider sticking to it till it gives in.
		
Click to expand...

I know that horse (if we are thinking of the same one), the behaviour reverted within days of ‘rehab’ concluding. 

As for the SS/JJ debacle... Hideous. The horse shouldn’t have got that far imho, the checks should have been done before even sending it away, the arguing over the then unavoidable but very fair, peaceful and logical ending of its life once you know that’s the only option, is beyond revolting.

Anyone who has lost a horse (or any animal) knows it is a decision not taken lightly.


----------



## Red-1 (15 June 2020)

I do think that there is a place for an old fashioned work rider for naughty horses, and that often horses get into an unhelpful pattern that can quickly be stopped. Sometimes owners have simply trained (unintentionally) these habits in. Up thread I too felt I would give him the benefit of the doubt.

But now? No. Once a horse has been PTS it is sacrosanct that you don't criticise. 

Besides, it is nonsensical, the horse was apparently fine for some bish bash bosh, but not fine to be plaited up for a photo? Eh? 

I suspect he was not in his best, thinking, frame of mind when he wrote that, but it was unforgivable towards the owner. I think he believes all his own press.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 June 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I do think that there is a place for an old fashioned work rider for naughty horses, and that often horses get into an unhelpful pattern that can quickly be stopped. Sometimes owners have simply trained (unintentionally) these habits in. Up thread I too felt I would give him the benefit of the doubt.

But now? No. Once a horse has been PTS it is sacrosanct that you don't criticise. 

Besides, it is nonsensical, the horse was apparently fine for some bish bash bosh, but not fine to be plaited up for a photo? Eh? 

I suspect he was not in his best, thinking, frame of mind when he wrote that, but it was unforgivable towards the owner. I think he believes all his own press.
		
Click to expand...

150%.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2020)

I’ve also posted this screen shot on the other JJ thread. H&H article from 16/4/20. This is the guy.


----------



## scats (15 June 2020)

What a despicable human being.  I can’t even think about his rant on Sophie’s page without my blood boiling.
He comes across as a thug and a bully.


----------



## TPO (15 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I’ve also posted this screen shot on the other JJ thread. H&H article from 16/4/20. This is the guy.
View attachment 49844

Click to expand...

I will never understand why H&H featured him


----------



## Leo Walker (15 June 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I do think that there is a place for an old fashioned work rider for naughty horses, and that often horses get into an unhelpful pattern that can quickly be stopped. Sometimes owners have simply trained (unintentionally) these habits in. Up thread I too felt I would give him the benefit of the doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Theres always a place for a good old fashioned work rider. But I don't think that's him. I know a few people who can sit out anything but they don't behave like he does. No ya, ya, ride the pony crap, and no enormous egos and huge chips on their shoulder.


----------



## Leo Walker (15 June 2020)

TPO said:



			I will never understand why H&H featured him
		
Click to expand...

because no one is buying the magazine and a good trashy story sells mags


----------



## Dwyran_gold (15 June 2020)

Threads like this make me really sad tbf. Whether someone’s in the wrong or not. I don’t think our lesson from Caroline flack lasted very long at all.


----------



## ester (15 June 2020)

What 'in the wrong' shouldn't people be pulled up on?
Given for example Sandra from Whispering Willows has just crawled back out the wood work?


----------



## Amymay (15 June 2020)

ester said:



			What 'in the wrong' shouldn't people be pulled up on?
Given for example Sandra from Whispering Willows has just crawled back out the wood work?
		
Click to expand...

Oh God, has she?


----------



## ihatework (15 June 2020)

Dwyran_gold said:



			Threads like this make me really sad tbf. Whether someone’s in the wrong or not. I don’t think our lesson from Caroline flack lasted very long at all.
		
Click to expand...

It makes me very sad too.
Sad for all the horses he gets hold of.
Sad for all the owners he sucks in.
Sad for people he bullies and attacks.

And also quite sad for him. He clearly has some significant issues, seems almost illiterate, anger management and probably underlying mental health issues. Sounds like a very bad upbringing too. It’s possible to feel sad for someone whilst also not condoning their behaviour.


----------



## ester (15 June 2020)

Amymay said:



			Oh God, has she?
		
Click to expand...

yup, she's been posting on horses for sale posts apparently it got shared to the hho fb page.


----------



## scats (15 June 2020)

Dwyran_gold said:



			Threads like this make me really sad tbf. Whether someone’s in the wrong or not. I don’t think our lesson from Caroline flack lasted very long at all.
		
Click to expand...

Normally I would agree with you, but unfortunately this weekend this man has really done himself no favours.  Mr Johnson didn’t think about the impact his words could have when he responded to a young girl on FB, who was having a horse put to sleep after discovering it had severe arthritis of its coffin joint, basically telling her she was disgusting for digging too deep to find a problem with it and not just riding it through the pain.  The stuff he said about her was frankly vile.  The girl in question has posted today that she has had a dreadful year with several losses.  What if Mr Johnson’s comments had been the ones to push her over the edge?


----------



## Dwyran_gold (15 June 2020)

scats said:



			Normally I would agree with you, but unfortunately this weekend this man has really done himself no favours.  Mr Johnson didn’t think about the impact his words could have when he responded to a young girl on FB, who was having a horse put to sleep after discovering it had severe arthritis of its coffin joint, basically telling her she was disgusting for digging too deep to find a problem with it and not just riding it through the pain.  The stuff he said about her was frankly vile.  The girl in question has posted today that she has had a dreadful year with several losses.  What if Mr Johnson’s comments had been the ones to push her over the edge?
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, i can’t stand any of it. Social media and the people on it are brutal sometimes and it’s uncomfortable to watch and must be awful to be the recipient.


----------



## JFTDWS (15 June 2020)

It shouldn't be a surprise to anyone that posting on social media can provoke a backlash.  The answer isn't "be kind", it's "think before you post".  Think before you attack others, think before you post videos of yourself doing awful things to animals, maybe even think before you offer to ride people's very broken horses for money...  If Mr Johnson is happy to post on social media in the manner he has done, he deserves all he gets.


----------



## teddypops (15 June 2020)

nikkimariet said:



			I know that horse (if we are thinking of the same one), the behaviour reverted within days of ‘rehab’ concluding.

As for the SS/JJ debacle... Hideous. The horse shouldn’t have got that far imho, the checks should have been done before even sending it away, the arguing over the then unavoidable but very fair, peaceful and logical ending of its life once you know that’s the only option, is beyond revolting.

Anyone who has lost a horse (or any animal) knows it is a decision not taken lightly.
		
Click to expand...

According to her page, the horse was terrified of vets so went to SS so she could work with him in order to allow vet examination. I don’t think there is anything wrong with anything she or owner has done.


----------



## NinjaPony (15 June 2020)

I wouldn't let him near one of my horses with a 10 foot javelin. Clinging on while a distressed horse throws itself around hysterically, until they are too tired to carry on fighting, does not constitute 'rehabilitation' to me. Not to mention that he seems to be a thoroughly unpleasant person. There are no 'quick fixes' with horses and I sincerely hope that this unpleasant episode will prevent any more naive people sending him their horses.


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2020)

#be kind# sets my teeth on edge.

I can see how the slogan started, but do we need to #be kind# to JJ or indeed to the racist thugs who caused havoc in London this weekend? No, we need to stand up to them and call them out, and not with wishy washy touchy feely language either.


----------



## Ambers Echo (15 June 2020)

Dwyran_gold said:



			Threads like this make me really sad tbf. Whether someone’s in the wrong or not. I don’t think our lesson from Caroline flack lasted very long at all.
		
Click to expand...

There is a difference between a social media pile on and calling out bullying. Jay targeted Sophie in a totally unprovoked rant, and compounded that with name calling, slurs about her riding ability and even saying she should be put down. Not the behaviour of a rational, balanced man so  JJ probably does have issues of his own. But the first steps for anyone overcoming demons are accepting responsibility for your own behaviour and for all the consequences that flow from it, seeking to repair the damage you've caused and learning skills for behaving differently in future. I have some sympathy for him but he's brought this on himself.


----------



## tristar (15 June 2020)

if promoting your skills by using a photo of a horse bucking madly is considered by this man to be a display of skill, that in itself self put me right off to start with

anyone who trains horses knows that scenario is something to avoid at all costs, ie bucking wildly,  we take the greatest care to never let our horses carry on like that,  if fact getting on a horse knowing that its going to explode is an act of cruelty in itself,  the real  horseman would  have worked with the horse and been 99 per cent certain that the horse would react calmly before mounting.

not provoking an explosion and taking the horse back inits training, its a sign of the times that anyone is taken in by this display of  stupidity


----------



## Mule (15 June 2020)

As an aside, am I the only one who gets irritated when people say 'could of' rather than 'could have' 😬
(It was in his text).


----------



## 9tails (15 June 2020)

mule said:



			As an aside, am I the only one who gets irritated when people say 'could of' rather than 'could have' 😬
(It was in his text).
		
Click to expand...

And ^that^ is the only part of his text that irritated you?  I missed the self-congratulatory third/first person posts in January and I'm glad because I would have needed to get my red pen out.


----------



## Mule (15 June 2020)

9tails said:



			And ^that^ is the only part of his text that irritated you?  I missed the self-congratulatory third/first person posts in January and I'm glad because I would have needed to get my red pen out.
		
Click to expand...

It was the thing that jumped out at me


----------



## taliya (22 June 2020)

bucksdaphne said:



			Hi Jai/Jay Johnson difficult/dangerous horse trainer applaud or avoid??
		
Click to expand...

In my view ...avoid like the plague!


----------



## taliya (22 June 2020)

In my view, avoid like the plague. Yes he can sit a buck etc but I do not think he fully understands how a horses mind works .


----------



## JFTDWS (22 June 2020)

taliya said:



			In my view
		
Click to expand...

Given the tone of this thread, this is probably an unnecessary caveat


----------



## taliya (22 June 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			There is a difference between a social media pile on and calling out bullying. Jay targeted Sophie in a totally unprovoked rant, and compounded that with name calling, slurs about her riding ability and even saying she should be put down. Not the behaviour of a rational, balanced man so  JJ probably does have issues of his own. But the first steps for anyone overcoming demons are accepting responsibility for your own behaviour and for all the consequences that flow from it, seeking to repair the damage you've caused and learning skills for behaving differently in future. I have some sympathy for him but he's brought this on himself.
		
Click to expand...

He is not a rational and balanced man. He replied to one of my comments on a face book post of his about a dangerous horse he had ridden but got thrown off from....From what he said about the horse I just don't think he fully understands how a horses mind works . Yes he can sit a buck but he just doesn't get horses I think and that's probably because he is not balanced or rational.


----------



## taliya (22 June 2020)

tristar said:



			if promoting your skills by using a photo of a horse bucking madly is considered by this man to be a display of skill, that in itself self put me right off to start with

anyone who trains horses knows that scenario is something to avoid at all costs, ie bucking wildly,  we take the greatest care to never let our horses carry on like that,  if fact getting on a horse knowing that its going to explode is an act of cruelty in itself,  the real  horseman would  have worked with the horse and been 99 per cent certain that the horse would react calmly before mounting.

not provoking an explosion and taking the horse back inits training, its a sign of the times that anyone is taken in by this display of  stupidity
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## tristar (22 June 2020)

taliya said:



			In my view, avoid like the plague. Yes he can sit a buck etc but I do not think he fully understands how a horses mind works .
		
Click to expand...

we train the mind, the body follows instructions of the mind


----------



## mle22 (23 June 2020)

Though behavioural change brings about attitudinal change - not that I know anything about the guy in question.


----------



## fankino04 (25 June 2020)

Just seen that Sophie is embracing his "kiss and cuddles lady" name that he called her and having hats and t shirts made to sell for charity.


----------



## Fjord81 (17 September 2020)

I met Jay Johnson this week at he worked with two horses own by friends, one had a very hard life before my friend owned it and terrified. Jay Johnson was kind and extremely understanding of this horses past her was patient and assertive. The horse is very relaxed now. I can only speak as I find. He genuinely loves horses and wants to help. With the second horse, he spent as much time working on the riders confidence patiently walking out with her so that she could gain confidence in herself and her horse in traffic. He certainly didn't use any harsh methods at all. I've been watching him every day this week


----------



## milliepops (17 September 2020)

Always fun when these threads pop back up 😁


----------



## Sprat (17 September 2020)

This thread is just the gift that keeps on giving isn’t it 🙄


----------



## Polos (18 September 2020)

having not personally used him i've decided he is not someone I would support due to some of the questionable and nasty behaviour I have seen him display towards other people on social media. i've seen one too many instances of this now - the most recent one including a string of very nasty messages that were bordering on bullying towards another equine professional.


----------



## shortstuff99 (18 September 2020)

This post goes away and everyone kind of forgets about him and then someone randomly bumps it and it reminds us all of his shenanigans (and not in a good way) 🤣🤣


----------



## Ambers Echo (18 September 2020)

Polos said:



			having not personally used him i've decided he is not someone I would support due to some of the questionable and nasty behaviour I have seen him display towards other people on social media. i've seen one too many instances of this now - the most recent one including a string of very nasty messages that were bordering on bullying towards another equine professional.
		
Click to expand...


If you are talking about 'The Kisses and Cuddles Lady' I could not agree more. That rant was appalling in every way. And so utterly childish! Feeble, petty insults and personal attacks. I just love the way she has turned 'KIsses and Cuddles'  into a marketing tagline! Send your horse to an arrogant abusive bully or to someone who loves horses and treats them like her own! Hmmm tough choice.


----------



## doodle (18 September 2020)

New poster digs up an old thread just to give a glowing review of person???


----------



## ycbm (18 September 2020)

Fjord81 said:



			I met Jay Johnson this week at he worked with two horses own by friends, one had a very hard life before my friend owned it and terrified. Jay Johnson was kind and extremely understanding of this horses past her was patient and assertive. The horse is very relaxed now. I can only speak as I find. He genuinely loves horses and wants to help. With the second horse, he spent as much time working on the riders confidence patiently walking out with her so that she could gain confidence in herself and her horse in traffic. He certainly didn't use any harsh methods at all. I've been watching him every day this week
		
Click to expand...

Sorry  Fjord, the picture he either chose or allowed to be used to go with the Horse and Hound article about him would stop me ever calling him,  no matter how many glowing reviews people post about him. 
.


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 September 2020)

Worth a bump of the pic and the article in H&H from April this year, I think, for anyone new to this thread.


----------



## NinjaPony (18 September 2020)

That horse looks so unhappy. Just another questionable editorial decision by H&H of late.


----------



## 9tails (18 September 2020)

taliya said:



			He is not a rational and balanced man. He replied to one of my comments on a face book post of his about a dangerous horse he had ridden but got thrown off from....From what he said about the horse I just don't think he fully understands how a horses mind works . Yes he can sit a buck but he just doesn't get horses I think and that's probably because he is not balanced or rational.
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't sit that many bucks, judging by all the injuries he's received in his career.


----------

